# state indoor 3-D shoot



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I know its a little early but does anybody have the results for the state indoor 3-D shoot from this weekend in Fargo I didn't shoot very well but still would like to see the results


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It should be posted on this site.

http://www.lakeagassizbowmen.com/


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

here ya go
http://www.ndbowhunters.org/tourny_results1.htm


----------

